# Circle R/Saddle King?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of, seen, owned or ridden in a Saddle King saddle? I did a little poking around so I know they are on the cheaper side. I'm also a firm, firm, firm believer in you get what you pay for. I'm trying to hold out for a Tex Tan Imperial reiner (without the silver) used, but they seem to be few and far between =\ 

This is the website for the saddles:
http://www.saddleking.com/ 

I'm looking at this saddle king reiner on horseclicks for about $500. Looks brand new and I actually find it quite eye catching! 
http://www.horseclicks.com/show_reining_saddle/advert/61778

So please, tell me the good, bad and the ugly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Saddle King has several Manufactures that make Saddle for them, they are basic Saddles, American Made. 

That Saddle would have sold for about 1,000.00 when new, so not a bad deal IMO



.


----------

